# Goldi fehlt Schwanzflosse



## Duquesa86 (3. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

habe heute einen jungen __ Goldfisch ohne Schwanzflosse gesehen, er ist ca 3-4 cm groß. Wächst die wieder nach? Er wedelt beim Schwimmen mit dem ganzen Hinterteil... ich habe ihn fressen sehen, dann ist er abgetaucht. Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldi fehlt Schwanzflosse*

Hallo,

die Flosse wächst nicht wieder nach. So butal wie es klingt, mach kurzen Prozess, bevor das Leiden wirklich beginnt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## buddler (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldi fehlt Schwanzflosse*

Wir koennen ja wetten abschließenIch sag ,die wächst wieder nach.wenn die Schwarzwurzel nicht beschädigt ist.
Gruß joerg


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldi fehlt Schwanzflosse*

Hallo Joerg,

könnte sein. Wenn die Flosse vollständig abgetrennt ist, kann es aber auch schnell verpilzen und dann wird der Fisch langsam von innen heraus "aufgefressen". 
Ohne Bilder war meine Meine Antwort war zu voreilig...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## canis (4. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldi fehlt Schwanzflosse*

Hallo 

Am besten tust du vorerst gar nichts. Nein, etwas könntest du doch tun, nämlich ein Bild einstellen. 

Das Wesentliche wurde schon gesagt: ist die Flossenwurzel verletzt, wird die Flosse nicht mehr nachwachsen und der Fisch wird - sollte er es überleben - behindert bleiben. Ist die Flosse nur zerfranst und etwas gestutzt, dürfte dies wieder heilen. Hat der Fisch offene Wunden, empfiehlt sich ein Salzbad um bakteriellen Infektionen und Pilzen vorzubeugen. Hat er keine Wunden, kannst du nichts machen, sondern musst einfach abwarten.


----------



## anlu (5. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldi fehlt Schwanzflosse*

Hallo!

Das Problem hatten wir auch, und die 2 Fische leben immer noch! Haben den Winter und mittlerweile Sommer auch überlebt. Nicht gleich "morden", lasst die Fische leben! Hier ein Link vom Vorjahr:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29225/page-2


----------



## Duquesa86 (8. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Goldi fehlt Schwanzflosse*

Hallo,

er ist ja leider, bevor ich Kescher oder Foto holen konnte abgetaucht. Leider habe ich ihn erst gestern wieder gesehen - tot.


----------

